# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Feestkilo's wegwerken - Artikel

## Agnes574

> Hoe werken wij de kilo's van de feesten weg?
> 
> Uiteraard wordt tijdens de eindejaarsfeesten te veel gedronken en gegeten. Toch is het niet nodig om zich daar zorgen over te maken. Een iets meer beheerste voeding zonder al te grote zelfopofferingen en het opvolgen van een aantal tips verzekeren u ervan dat van eventuele uitspattingen geen spoor meer overblijft.


(bron e-gezondheid.be 3/1/08)

----------


## Felice

Haha Agnes, was je geïnspireerd door mijn oliebollenverhaal!? :Wink:  Goed van je dat je gehoor hebt gegeven aan deze inval om er hier een artikel over te plaatsen. Kunnen veel mensen zich vast in herkennen en er hun voordeel mee doen.
Nu maar hopen dat de overtollige kilo's er ook echt af gaan! Ik hoop het ook!!

Liefs, Felice

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi lieve Felice...

Ja,idd..hihi..de inspiratie kwam een beetje uit je oliebollenverhaal!
Ik ben nu gewoon,na die feestweken(waarin ik zelf maar weinig op het forum was door ziekte) bezig met een 'inhaal-race' om alles wat ik al een tijd op MC wil zetten er eindelijk op te zetten...druk,maar voldoening-gevend!

Ik wil er toch zelf ook weer een kilootje of 2(om te beginnen)af de komende tijd...we steunen elkaar ok?!

Liefs Ag Xx

----------

